# PowerBook G4 internet connector



## pgathings (Sep 20, 2007)

I am reinstalling all operating software and programs that my students need on an older laptop (Powerbook G4). Many of the installation CDs require connection to the internet, but I cannot find ANY type of internet connection. Of Course, we now have ISB, but don't find anything else on the laptop to connect to--just one spot to hookup headphones. 

What am I missing? Can anyone help me and my students?

Thank you!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

all powerbook g4s have 10/100 ethernet ports built in. they will either be on one of the sides, or the back depending on which model of powerbook g4 it is (the cpu speed will tell us that). but most times its next to the modem port and either be on the same side, or opisite the side with the usb, firewire, and monitor ports, and card slot.
the other thing i'd like to know is what install cds you are using, as i have all of apple's os install cds from system 7.5, and not one of them require the internet to work. sure they ask to connect so as to try to set the time from a server, or to register the computer with apple, but you can click past those and it will contiune on just fine.


----------



## pgathings (Sep 20, 2007)

We are trying to install Virtual REality software from VRDL. I have already installed the software for the laptop itself with no problem. It is the Virtual Reality software that is giving internet problems. One of our EAST computer techs said that it would not have mentioned a wireless card if it wasn't installed. It did mention it, but it was grayed out not as a viable option. I am now trying to figure out how to "turn on" the wireless card so it is an option. The Virtual Reality software is what we are using this laptop solely for and my students must go to training on it on October 2, so I HAVE to get this working before then. THANK YOU for any help you can give me!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

goto the apple menu>system preferences. then there will be an icon labeled network, click on that. it will list all the network connections the laptop can handle, as well as their status. if airport is listed there, then there is an airport card installed. if it is not listed, there is not one in the laptop, and you will have to use the ethernet port on the laptop's side. either way, click on the connection you want to use, and click the configure button at the bottom of the window. then it should be basically the same as configuring a windows pc.


----------

